# Orbea Gain iWoc One Problem



## PeterKA (24 Jul 2021)

I have a problem with my 2020 Gain F20, the top tube iWoc One will switch On/Off only to Green assist setting, connects by Bluetooth to the App, shows battery charge state but will not now select the Amber or Red assist levels. Up to now worked perfect, No error codes indication on the App and no indication ‘Pink Light”. It will indicate motor selection when selected by the Trio.

My 2020 F20 flat bar Gain also has an iWoc Trio bar switch and this works perfectly giving, on/off, up and down Green, Amber, Red, battery charge levels (which show on the One as well) and ‘Walk Assist’, generally much more convenient. The controllers work independently, I have tried disconnecting the One and the Trio is fine, disconnect Trio and the One is as above, Green only. I have bought (£42) a new 2021 iwoc One C type from Orbea and there is no improvement , i.e. no Amber/Red selection. Luckily I can still use the Gain as an ebike !
If anyone has had something similar I would appreciate knowing the solution to getting the iWoc One functioning correctly.

For information, a fellow cyclist has successfully fitted the iWoc Trio on a 2019 Gain D30 (retro fitted with flat handle bars) cost £58 including the Y connector cable, all connected in the top tube when you remove the iWoc One, it did not need a Dealer App to link with the bike/Ebikemotion system and works perfectly in parallel with the iWoc One which also continues to operate perfectly.

Quote Reply
Report


----------



## Cheadle8 (11 Nov 2021)

PeterKA said:


> I have a problem with my 2020 Gain F20, the top tube iWoc One will switch On/Off only to Green assist setting, connects by Bluetooth to the App, shows battery charge state but will not now select the Amber or Red assist levels. Up to now worked perfect, No error codes indication on the App and no indication ‘Pink Light”. It will indicate motor selection when selected by the Trio.
> 
> My 2020 F20 flat bar Gain also has an iWoc Trio bar switch and this works perfectly giving, on/off, up and down Green, Amber, Red, battery charge levels (which show on the One as well) and ‘Walk Assist’, generally much more convenient. The controllers work independently, I have tried disconnecting the One and the Trio is fine, disconnect Trio and the One is as above, Green only. I have bought (£42) a new 2021 iwoc One C type from Orbea and there is no improvement , i.e. no Amber/Red selection. Luckily I can still use the Gain as an ebike !
> If anyone has had something similar I would appreciate knowing the solution to getting the iWoc One functioning correctly.
> ...


My Gain D50 came back from the Manchester dealer, and had the same problem (i.e. Green only). The iWoc One button would not move the assistance level up. The dealer would do no more with my bike and demanded I take it away (having the bike in their workshop for nearly five months), but that's another story. I took a chance and ordered an iWoc Trio direct from Orbea in Spain via their website. I took the battery out in the meantime as I thought it would help. However, I need not have bothered. Only access to the iWoc One wiring is necessary. The part arrived in just a few days, and I connected it up. Everything worked as it should with the new controller. No visit to a dealership was required. I wanted to keep the drop handlebars, so I bought a handlebar extension which fitted the 31.8mm handlebars and gave a round 22.2mm bar to attach the iWoc Trio. Looks neat and works fine. Great to be back on the road again.


----------



## carpiste (14 Nov 2021)

Cheadle8 said:


> My Gain D50 came back from the *Manchester dealer*, and had the same problem (i.e. Green only). The iWoc One button would not move the assistance level up. *The dealer would do no more with my bike and demanded I take it away (having the bike in their workshop for nearly five months), but that's another story.* I took a chance and ordered an iWoc Trio direct from Orbea in Spain via their website. I took the battery out in the meantime as I thought it would help. However, I need not have bothered. Only access to the iWoc One wiring is necessary. The part arrived in just a few days, and *I connected it up. Everything worked *as it should with the new controller. No visit to a dealership was required. I wanted to keep the drop handlebars, so I bought a handlebar extension which fitted the 31.8mm handlebars and gave a round 22.2mm bar to attach the iWoc Trio. Looks neat and works fine. Great to be back on the road again.


If ever there was a time to name and shame then I think this is it!


----------

